# Upper Blackwater 7/8/12...



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Went to Blackwater in Holt this morning for a little swimming and casting for bass. Caught 6 bass, 5 keepers biggest one was 2lbs. All bass came on crankbaits.


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Boat or wading?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

12ft. jon boat


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Not bad for Blackwater. I think the farther you go up river from the "insanity" the better your odds. That's a pretty fish.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn that's shallow, do you get hung up at all? Also are you casting to deep holes of casting into shallow 2 ft deep water period?


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

auguy7777 said:


> Not bad for Blackwater. I think the farther you go up river from the "insanity" the better your odds. That's a pretty fish.


I agree to that. Very nice LG mouth.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

tips n tails said:


> Damn that's shallow, do you get hung up at all? Also are you casting to deep holes of casting into shallow 2 ft deep water period?


It has a decent channel through most parts of the river bout 2' or so with deep bends 6-10ft; tons of log jams,snags,etc. you need a small jon boat with a small motor or a yak. Its really good fishing this time of year just got to fight it a little. Fish every hole you can find deep or shallow.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I have done pretty well wading up around Kennedy bridge on the other side of hurricane, if you don't mind climbing log jambs


----------

